

Morse beep: A simple text to Morse Code player for the web - mcwhittemore
http://mcwhittemore.github.io/morse-beep/

======
jrometty
This is really cool, just one small bug.

When I click to start a new translation, it pauses the previous translation(s)
instead of canceling what hasn't been beeped.

This led to a fun test where I asked it to spell eight words simultaneously
and suddenly found myself listening to electronic music.

~~~
mcwhittemore
I just punched in a bunch of random text in over its self a few times to see
what this is like. It is either a new form of music or torture.

I guess I can make it so each call to an instance of morse adds to a queue and
that when one bit of text is played it goes on to the next. This seems better
for a singleton though and as of right now, this isn't a singleton... hmmm.

